# some knife handles I have made



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are a few knife handles I have made. 

Most of the knives have gone to someone, but I do enjoy making them. Hoping to make myself a nice hunting knife this fall.

Also a bow I made. 

Nathan


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I have some other knives, but I couldn't find the pictures on the computer. Have to find those to post the other pictures.

nathan


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Please do . And maybe how you do them . I like to try one.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Sbrooks, I haven't had a chance to look for the other photos yet, but I get the blade from a website. Woodcraft has some, but I have gotten them from Jantz. They have an online catalog that you can look through. The ones that I have in here are the ones from Jantz. 

I typically buy a board of wood from Woodcraft, cut it down for the rough shape of the handle, and then shape the wood. I can try to get you some better info on it if you want. I am hoping to be making a knife for myself for this fall hunting season. It will be like the top knife. I have to look and see what wood I have right now. I would like to get some cocobolo. I think I have a small piece of bucate, and some bloodwood. The top knife handle is bucate, and the bottom knife is bloodwood. 

Nathan


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are just smashing! I particularly liked the red one.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Fishinbo, I ended up trading that knife off for a snake skin to put on a bow. Just haven't been able to work on the bow yet. I really liked that knife. It felt awesome in the hand. 

I will be working on a few knives shortly, and I will post pictures when they are done. 2 more hunting knives like the first one (haven't decided on wood yet), and probably a couple kitchen knives.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice, show us more,,,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## mjennens (Aug 24, 2012)

How do you attach the handles (wood) to the steel? I have one I purchase can't figure a way to confidently keep the wooden handle and steel together.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now those are cool. I love the first one especially. Awesome grain. Keep up the great work and keep on posting.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike, couple options, and ways I have done it. No matter how I am going to do it, I always use epoxy. mix it up, slather it on one scale, put it on the blade handle, do the same for the other and then use some clamps to hold it in place while it sets up.

Now, for the other options. i really need to get my other pictures.

1: You can get rivets to use to hold the scales on. There are alot of different options on this. i have used some that use allen wrenches to tighten down. There are others that you hammer together. Of those two, I prefer the allen wrench ones. they are easier to attach. I still have the epoxy in there, and the rivets hold essentially permanently.

2: You can get bar stock of brass bar, and you can drill a small hole through the hole in the metal handle and the wood, and then once you epoxy the wood to the handle, push the bar stock through, cut it off at the length.

3: And this is one I am just starting on, but I really like the look of it. I drill the hole larger and I have bought some oak dowel. I push that through, and it gives a nice contrast. I put some epoxy on the dowel before I push it through so that it holds firmly in place.

You don't want to have too much epoxy that it goops out all over the knife. It is a pain to clean up. Especially by the blade. If it goops out on the handle, the final sanding removes this. 

Thanks Kenbo. That first one is my favorite. I have more of that wood, but I used the best grain on that one. It was commissioned. I wanted to keep that knife so bad. 

One of the next ones I make is going to be for me.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are nice! Thanks for showing them off.

What kind of finish do you use on something like that?


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

dmh- i started using tung oil on them. I was using danish oil, but I liked how the tung oil hardened up and kept such a nice shine. And I also liked the fact that they sealed the wood. Especially for the hunting knives. I didn't want the blood to get into the wood. 

I typically put 5-10 coats on it. It may be overkill, but I did the same amount on the bow. And it really came out nice. So I started doing the same on the knives. 

Next up will be 2 hunting knives, 2-4 filet knives, and probably a kitchen knife or two. Can't wait to start on them. On the hunting blades, I have been getting sheaths for them, and forming those as well, and then sealing them.


----------

